# Adding a Spindle Lock to your Jet lathe



## SteveH (Jul 6, 2008)

For those of us with lathes that do not have a spindle lock, my friend Russ made this for several of us..  Unfortunately, he passed away last year, but I am sure h e would want be to share his idea with others.

This first picture is how the spindle lock is used







Here is another view from the back of the lathe






The lock itself is made of a 1.5 inch long piece of 5/8-inch diameter drill rod. It is drilled and tapped with 3/8 â€“ 16 threads a little deeper than Â½ inch and uses a 9/16, Â½ inch long bolt with lock washer







The rod is also drilled to fit the Tommy Bar of my lathe (appox.. 3/8 inch), 1 inch from the threaded end of the lock.  The headstock is drilled to fit the bolt with the center at Â½ inch from the top and Â½ inch from the rear of the headstock.

Here is a picture of the spindle lock attached







Hope you find this helpful, I would imagine the lock could be added to a number of different lathes
Steve


----------



## gwilki (Jul 7, 2008)

Great idea, Steve. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## devowoodworking (Jul 7, 2008)

Nicely done, that should give others ideas on how to accomplish that on their own lathes, thanks for posting!


----------

